# Arthritis ~ do you have it, & how do you deal with it?



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm struggling with some painful (& rapidly worsening) arthritis in my knee, & am searching for 
any ideas to help ease pain & reduce flare-ups. There's a lot of info on the internet, but it's often 
contradictory &/or vague (or downright quackish!). I'd like to hear from some_ real_ (!) people who are dealing with this.
Anyone have recommendations for exercises, supplements, diet changes, therapies, etc. that have helped you ?
Thanks, so much, in advance!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Have you tried an occupational therapist? They can help you with the right types of stretching, exercizes, heat packs, and knee braces.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

I've been taking medication for ankylosing spondylitis (a form of arthritis) in my lower back. I use an NSAID called Mobic which works very well. I also supplement that with Curcumin, a pure extract of turmeric. It seems to make things even easier. 

Your post does raise a question. Have you had your arthritis clinically confirmed? There are differing forms or arthritis and they need to be treated differently. Blood work ups, along with x-rays can usually determine the exact type of arthritis you are suffering from. So if your doctor has either drawn fluid from your inflamed knee or has had blood tests ordered he/she should be able to determine the exact type of arthritis and how to treat it. 

I have an inflamed knee but it's not arthritis. I will need a knee operation in the next couple of years.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Osteopathy works a treat for me. After 40 years of playing football (soccer to our American colleagues here) and some rugby in the early years, my knees have worn down quite badly, but the occasional visit to the osteopath has never failed to get me going again. I also wear orthopaedic bandages on both knees during the day and that helps too.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

As Holden 4th said you need to know which form it is. Osteoarthritis or rheumatoid arthritis. They are treated differently, but the pharmaceutical pain relief treatment is much the same for both. I guess it's osteo because you are mentioning only one affected joint.

Discounting any medical professionals answering this thread I think it's a mistake to forgo professional medical assessment and treatment. Most of the drugs used are not over the counter drugs and the physical therapy is specialist work. My ex developed knee arthritis at just 31 and suffered for four years before seeking professional help, it was mistake.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

As Holden 4th said you need to know which form it is. Osteoarthritis or rheumatoid arthritis. They are treated differently, but the pharmaceutical pain relief treatment is much the same for both. I guess it's osteo because you are mentioning only one affected joint.

Discounting any medical professionals answering this thread I think it's a mistake to forgo professional medical assessment and treatment. Most of the drugs used are not over the counter drugs and the physical therapy is specialist work. My ex developed knee arthritis at just 31 and she suffered for four years before seeking professional help, it was a mistake.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

after taking meds for the knee i developed some problems with the kidneys. causing GOUT. both knees. so in stead of knee replacements, i got the euflexxa shots in both knees. my knees were so bad, i got around the house on a wheeled computer chair. the shots are 1 each 3 times per knee and are taken over a 3 week period..can get them every 3 months IF NEEDED I did not need that. just after 3 days of the shots i had no pain and could walk normal. lasted 16 months and got them again recently. i will need a knee replacement sometime.
ps the wife has a problem also. she can not do the replacement because of a severe spinal cord injury. she tried what they call a "rooster" shot but didnt work. getting the euflexxa shots in 8 wks.


----------

